# Car For Sale...



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Check this out. :lol:

Item no. 230451057921


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

OMG that is just fantastic! :thumbsup:

I wonder if it has made it to Barryboys.com?


----------



## Impster (Sep 28, 2008)

lol!

nice to see some 'targetted' advertising!


----------



## funtimefrankie (Sep 8, 2009)

LOL

And they say there is no truth in advertising


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

What can I say but :notworthy:


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

:jawdrop:

Quality :notworthy:

Have just forwarded it to most of my email contact list :rofl:


----------



## AJS2k2 (Mar 6, 2010)

Markybirch said:


> :jawdrop:
> 
> Quality :notworthy:
> 
> Have just forwarded it to most of my email contact list :rofl:


haha brilliant


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Looks like the ad's been pulled. It was there at about 9:30 am this morning with 6 hours or so to go. It's not even showing up on completed listing searches. Shame that as it was the funniest ad I've seen in a long time.


----------



## bio (Mar 11, 2010)

thunderbolt said:


> Looks like the ad's been pulled. It was there at about 9:30 am this morning with 6 hours or so to go. It's not even showing up on completed listing searches. Shame that as it was the funniest ad I've seen in a long time.


Aww..I didn't get the chance to see it


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

bio said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the ad's been pulled. It was there at about 9:30 am this morning with 6 hours or so to go. It's not even showing up on completed listing searches. Shame that as it was the funniest ad I've seen in a long time.
> ...


Do a search on facebook for "The best car ad eva" or something similar. It may still be there.


----------



## Raz-jnr (Mar 1, 2010)

Brilliant


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Spliffing! my man! :smoke: :acute:


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

You can find the jist of it here...

http://www.digital-kaos.co.uk/forums/f4/ebay-car-sales-best-car-ad-you-ever-saw-103920/


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

tall_tim said:


> You can find the jist of it here...
> 
> http://www.digital-kaos.co.uk/forums/f4/ebay-car-sales-best-car-ad-you-ever-saw-103920/


Thanks Tim.


----------



## Pilot65 (Feb 2, 2009)

Noice :lookaround:


----------

